# Nix los am Neder Rijn



## Heiko112 (21. Juli 2006)

Bin gerade zurück vom Neder Rijn haben von Sonnenaufgang bis 11:00 geangelt und hatten zu zweit vomBoot nur ein Barsch.

Irgendwie läuft es im moment nicht so wirklich. 

Aber man hat auch nicht gemerkt das es ein Fluß ist, das Wasser stand fast.


Dann müssen wir wohl auf abkühlung und regen warten.:c


----------



## Sascha84 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

ich war von Mittwoch bis Heut (samstag) auch am Neder Rijn und dann noch ma am Bilandsee angeln war au nich so berauchend!!

Rijn : 1 Aal , 2 Brassen und ein Barsch 
Bilandsee : 1 Brassen 

aber auf die Brassen hätt ich lieber verzichtet!!


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

Weißfisch und Brut ist auf jeden satt da. Um das Boot ringsum morgens alles am Jagen. Ist schon wohl irre wenn die Barsche 1 meter neben dem boot komplett aus dem Wasser springen beim Jagen. Konnte man aber keinen von überreden anzubeißén.

Aber die Wasserskistrecke hat einen dann doch den Tag gerettet#6


----------



## Sascha84 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

Heiko wo gehst du denn immer am am Rijn??? würd gern ma ne Gute stelle wissen war bis jetz immer in der nähe von Zevenaar und Lobith angeln!!!


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

Moin

WIr waren ja am "Neder Rijn" und zwar westlich von arnhem.

Ist ne schöne ecke da, aber zurzeit ist da keine strömung drauf.

Haben da 4 stunden vom boot aus geangelt und nur ein Barsch erwischt.

Gerettet hat den Tag nur die Wasserskistrecke.

Wenn schon die Fische kein Spaß machen dann wenigstens das Boot fahren.


----------



## Sascha84 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

Wir waren au da in der nähe von arnhem, da die ecke Lobith, Zevenaar und Pannerden!! und der wasserstand is ja au so um die 3 meter oder mehr zurück gegangen!!! entweder lag es am Wetter oder am wasser!!! ma schaun vllt hat man in der nächsten zeit mehr glück


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nix los am Neder Rijn*

Hi, ich frag mal hier nach: Weiß jemand von euch, was über die notwendigen Papiere für den Bereich in Arnheim, so Ijsselkop  flussabwärts? -Habe in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren nix gefunden|kopfkrat#c...

Grüße JK


----------

